
ADA Lawsuit spurs DOJ to kill Berkeley on-line courses on YouTube - skmurphy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/prestoncooper2/2016/09/21/department-of-justice-wages-war-on-free-education/
======
tracker1
_sigh_ I think this is a bit of overreach in this particular case... In the
end, it's not like Berkeley is keeping additional bits hidden... either they
weren't created or weren't part of the original. I'm kind of saddened by this
approach from the DOJ... it would be one thing to advise that _future_ content
contain said changes, but to do so retroactively and impose potential fines is
ridiculous.

------
skmurphy
analysis of [https://news.berkeley.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2016/09/2016-08...](https://news.berkeley.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2016/09/2016-08-30-UC-Berkeley-LOF.pdf) and
[http://news.berkeley.edu/2016/09/13/a-statement-on-online-
co...](http://news.berkeley.edu/2016/09/13/a-statement-on-online-course-
content-and-accessibility/) builds on [http://www.cato.org/blog/adas-assault-
web-turn-congress](http://www.cato.org/blog/adas-assault-web-turn-congress)

